# Brimstone ride



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

This is the only pic I took from the weekend. It's at the top of trail 71.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!! The brute looks a lot shorter. haha :bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

much shorter how does it feel to actually have fun on it now lol


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I had fun when it was lifted too. But yeah, i had a blast this weekend as well


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice place...I live about an hour from there.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

yep, i thought about you when i went through crossville


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I bet you got a lot of looks with Outlaws and snorkels on....lol. When people see snorkels around here no one knows what they are...lol. Not even the trail riders who have been riding for years.


----------

